# I Bee's Ready..I think?



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

yep... looks like you are ready


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

First top bar swarm box I have seen!


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

julysun said:


> First top bar swarm box I have seen!


LOL Me too...Hope it's successful...:}


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

What a nice color!
Good luck!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes you look ready but now the wait.......


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

April is a little early for calling no dice on catching swarms but if you can't wait, you can't wait.....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You only need a bait hive if you are trapping at a outside location and want something light to carry home. Otherwise just trap in full size equipment. If you post smaller size pictures they will show just as well on this board and be faster to load on our end.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

odfrank said:


> If you post smaller size pictures they will show just as well on this board and be faster to load on our end.


10-4 I agree and will try and resize those photo'd foe show:}










By George I think I got the down size thang figured out:}


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, Almost finish with Barrel Hive...Just waiting for the glue on Top Bars to dry:}

Then simply the wait on prospective tenants lol


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Very cool, love the colors. I will paint all my boxes fancy too, when I get them! I hope you catch your swarm! I want to do that really bad. I think it would be so fun.


----------

